# Bourne or Bond



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 7, 2005)

So who out of these two super spies is your favourite for me its Jason Bourne hands down, he's a fighter a thinker and at the end of the day he is cool not a cheesy seventies throwback. True he lost his memory but this can happen to the best of us. You don't get any cheesy super villians and you do get some gripping plot twists and one of the best car chases I have seen for a good few years and the action is more realistic. Lets face it Bond its time to retire your bow tie and settle down todays villian is much too handy your old tricks of magnetic watches just aren't enough these days and you might put your back out remember what your Doctor said. Maybe you could get yourself a job advertising condoms and safe sex or even pay some of that child maintenance you been dodging for years, or you and Miss Moneypenny could settle down in a nice semi in Hampshire. It is time to face it the new boy is here let the new blood take over and get yourself a well deserved rest.


----------



## moviefan (Nov 7, 2005)

It has to be james bond for so many reasions. so many tricks and the music is famous too


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 7, 2005)

Bounre, especially in the supremecy, it kinda give you some distane to the charater, making you realise that he's smarter than you, faster than you, more ruthless than you, and that its not just the licence to kill nor the fancy gear.< All the things that the current bond is lacking and has lacked thus far.... I actually think the guys behind bond had Jason Bourn in mind when they picked Daniel Craig for the new bond roll. someone a little less likable, and a lot more likely to kill you without having have a reason to.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 8, 2005)

I grew up with James Bond the movies and the books.  I thought he was marvellous.  The car, the gadgets and the fight scenes were just superb.

However I have watched both of the Bourne movies and thought they were extremely good.  I even have the first VHS to re-watch if I want.  

I don't think that James Bond was meant to be as calculating as Bourne.

Personally I really don't think you can actually compare the two.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 8, 2005)

heh, shall I tell you why?
Because *in a fair fight, between jason bourne and all the 007's at the same time *(what, thats like 5 or 6 of them right?) *jason, would win*, because jason, doesn't waste time with the (un)witty one liners, and doesn't need to fumble around for that gadget that would save the day. No, he'd hit you in the face, you'd drop to the floor, unconcious. Fight over  he'd probably go home thinking "what a wierd set of security guards at that MI...Something building I ended up in today..."
And that ladies and gentlemen is why I voted Bourne


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 8, 2005)

This is really a very silly question. For a start, if we take the books into consideration then Bourne and Bond are basically equals, though differing vastly in personality. If we take the films into consideration they are also equals, just taking-on vastly-different situations in appropriately-varied manners.

I think I like Bond more over-all. The first Bourne movie was pretty good, but any one of the Bond novels except for _The Man With The Golden Gun_ and _Diamonds Are Forever_ are superior to the _Bourne Identity_ novel, some by several magnitudes of greatness.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 8, 2005)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> This is really a very silly question. For a start, if we take the books into consideration then Bourne and Bond are basically equals, though differing vastly in personality. If we take the films into consideration they are also equals, just taking-on vastly-different situations in appropriately-varied manners.
> 
> I think I like Bond more over-all. The first Bourne movie was pretty good, but any one of the Bond novels except for _The Man With The Golden Gun_ and _Diamonds Are Forever_ are superior to the _Bourne Identity_ novel, some by several magnitudes of greatness.


I'm going to forget you said that so I can continue to like you.  The Bourne novels (not any of the movies, including the horrid TV one which was closer to the plot than the Hollywood ones) are a great example how when a popular fiction novelist, who's writing is churned out with well-worn plots/characters/settings gets it right almost by accident.  I've read all of Robert Ludlum's books and The Bourne Identity is by far the best.  It was so good that a sequel was demanded by the publishers.  The third book was just going too far - but I stray from the point.  Bourne is a much better character than Bond since he's a lot less cardboard and paint.  He's got flaws, makes lots of mistakes, works to save his own skin along with others and to do the right thing even if it is intensely painful, mentally or physically.  Bond is just a charicature, an amalgam of what we'd like to believe our spies to be - polite, kind, intelligent, quick, clever, blah..blah..blah.  And of course terribly dull because of that.  The only thing that makes him cool at all are the babes and the gadgets.

Oh, sorry, lecture over!


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 8, 2005)

You cannot compare Bond to Bourne that according to me is quite silly. It is like comparing Superman and Batman.

One almost god like in his charm and gets the job done by using his gadgets and he also deals with a lot more powerful dreaming of globe domination villians. The other fights like a street fighter, no refined culture or manners. He is like batman, no superhuman strenghts but yet fights larger than him villians.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

Bond! I'm not gonna post something long and rambling (yes, no suprises there). Simply the fact that recent Bond movies have had John Cleese in!!

I haven't read the books with either of them in, but I have enjoyed all the films of both I just prefer the gadgets to the muscle...


----------



## jenna (Nov 9, 2005)

Bourne, without a doubt.
lol, these questions always draw a healthy debate! now lets get started on caveman vs astronaut and pirate vs samurai lmao!!!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 9, 2005)

The man himself Mr Jason Bourne is on ITV at 9 tonight but it clashes with Rome on BBC2 so I need to find a blank tape


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 10, 2005)

I noticed that clash just in time. Oponn bless Sky plus tbh, watching the Bourne Identity has made me like Bond more. Bourne would take him in a fight, and the film is amusing in places, but the overall Bond effect is more appealing, I find.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 10, 2005)

The Bourne Supremecy made me a fan of Bourne, the whole lost memory thing was a little weak as so far as story line... What happens in the Supremecy is on a whole nother level.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

Bond would be cooler if they stopped making films in the 80s. Bourne passed him now, and Ludlum is a hell of a writer, anyway.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 10, 2005)

I must be one of the few who didn't like the Bourne movies much. The last 3 Bond movies have been poop as well of course, but Bond wins because some of his movies are actually entertaining. 
And somewhere in the Bond character, hiding in a corner, is a truely tortured soul having to basically give up his 'life' to do his duty for his country. The best Bond 'moment' for me was when his wife got killed in "On His Majesty's Secret Service". 
Bourne doesn't come close to such pathos.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

I think a better question would be Bond (Pierce Broston) or Bourne. Then would Bourne win, hands down.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 10, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I think a better question would be Bond (Pierce Broston) or Bourne. Then would Bourne win, hands down.


 
Well, it would certainly be a better question if you want to bias the result in a certain direction.

How about Pierce Brosnan (Bond) vs Pauly Shore (as Bourne)?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

LOL!

I'm only trying to say that the new Bond films suck. ^_^


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 10, 2005)

At the end of the day, bond has only nostagia going for him. If one of the recent films was released on its own, with none of the franchise behind it, it would have flopped, and we would have never seen Bond again, well, thats unless it was Golden Eye. Bourne has done pretty well and considering that after only 4/5 years, its giving the Bond series a very hard run for its money.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

We musn't forget that Bourne was written by Ludlum, and we all know he's a great author.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 11, 2005)

Personally, I don't see this "flop" in recent Bond films. I'm not film geek, I just watch what I enjoy, and I've enjoyed the latest films fine, thanks. Especially the Korean dude with the diamonds in his face. Sure, they're plasticy in places, and the theme songs frankly suck. But with the occasional poor moment, I've found them just as enjoyable as ever.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 12, 2005)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't see this "flop" in recent Bond films. I'm not film geek, I just watch what I enjoy, and I've enjoyed the latest films fine, thanks. Especially the Korean dude with the diamonds in his face. Sure, they're plasticy in places, and the theme songs frankly suck. But with the occasional poor moment, I've found them just as enjoyable as ever.


And here I was thinking you only liked it for the girls....

I prefer Bourne to Bond I must say.


----------



## Teir (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, Bourne is the more realistic spy, BUT, which one did i l*ike * the most? i'll have to say Bond. The whole suave, "Bond, James Bond' thing is just to appealing in a character.   Hes such a cool customer. 
Sure hes a chauvinistic pig, but hes got fantastic theme music


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 14, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'm going to forget you said that so I can continue to like you.



All I said was that the Bond novels were better reads. The Bourne Identity was a good book, but something like Casino Royale trumps it easily. Fleming was one of the best writers of adventure fiction to ever work a gold-plated Remington, and even if you take into account the fact that his stories take place in some neverland, there are consequences. The guy has a nervous breakdown and ends-up an amnesiac because the powers that be won't cut him some slack.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 14, 2005)

As of right now, Bourne. I wish Clive Owen would've been the next Bond. I may have changed my opinion. But right now I like Bourne. Maybe it's the fact he's still figuring out who he is really. I don't know. I doubt I will see another Bond film now that they have the new guy. I just can't see a blonde playing Bond. Perhaps that's very selfish of me, but oh well. The only way they could've made it worse for me would've to have casted an American actor to play James. Now THAT would've been disasterous.


----------

